# T Bol Cardio



## Klutch (Jul 26, 2011)

How would TBol effect high intensity cardio?


----------



## Klutch (Jul 27, 2011)

anybody????


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont think it will affect it in either a positive or negative way.


----------



## the_predator (Jul 27, 2011)

You should be alright, just don't get on tren and try to run(do cardio) a couple miles. Thought I was going to die. LOL


----------



## SFW (Jul 27, 2011)

The east german women did well with it. You'll be aight.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 27, 2011)

I had issue w calf pumps on tbol, it slowed me down a bit.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cardio wise on tbol.... you shouldnt have much of a problem.

I did really intense cardio on tbol.....i had "some" back and calf pumps, but it shouldnt stop you from doing cardio in general.

Basic elliptical should be 100% ok.   Treadmill might give you calf pumps.

Things like plyometrics had my back and calfs hurting.  Just stick with the easy shit...


Hope that helps


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 27, 2011)

Tbol will not affect your cardiovascular capabilities in the slightest. In-fact the only aas that has been known to increase cardiovascular endurance is anavar, but it's expensive, and really doesn't do much. And of course if you're worried about cardio, steer clear of tren entirely lol.


----------



## Klutch (Jul 28, 2011)

ok sweet i didnt want it to affect my wrestling and jiu jitsu


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 28, 2011)

I think tbol is what the Germans gave their Olympic athletes decades ago when they were kicking ass in everything. I'd assume it could help athletic performance


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 28, 2011)

Wasn't that dbol?


----------



## squigader (Jul 28, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Wasn't that dbol?


Nah, dbol was invented in the USA for American Olympic athletes.
Tbol was invented by Jenapharm, in East Germany.
It worked wonders for the East German Olympic teams, and it doesn't really have any bloat really associated with it, so it looks like it'd be a good choice for cardio/running.
Winstrol seems to be the AAS of choice among runners though.


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Jul 29, 2011)

Klutch said:


> How would TBol effect high intensity cardio?


 
bro for your purposes go with test prop


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

Anavar is the only aas that has been associated with increases in cardiovascular endurance


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Jul 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Anavar is the only aas that has been associated with increases in cardiovascular endurance


 
yeah but the pumps make it really hard to grapple and leg pumps make u loose the explosiveness that you need for fighting i've been there not fun 2nd round u calfs are pumped up and u go flat footed. im a banton wheight so foot work its very important to me.


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Jul 29, 2011)

you get good cardio by hard work, i can be wrong but i think he was just asking if tbol will hurt his cardio but for fighting ill still go with low dasage test prop. 
just my icecream flavor
and if hes not getting tested any time in the next 9months i say eq. its really i mean really good for endurance 400-500mg a week and 100mg test eod its right on the money


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

bjjallseeneye said:


> yeah but the pumps make it really hard to grapple and leg pumps make u loose the explosiveness that you need for fighting i've been there not fun 2nd round u calfs are pumped up and u go flat footed. im a banton wheight so foot work its very important to me.



It doesnt have the same pump effects as adrol or dbol. It's more of a muscular endurance drug. Back when I was wrestling my coach religiously fed me halotestin, and it worked wonderfully


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Jul 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> It doesnt have the same pump effects as adrol or dbol. It's more of a muscular endurance drug. Back when I was wrestling my coach religiously fed me halotestin, and it worked wonderfully


 yeah halo but var and halo are not the same .and yes var pumps are not like adrol or dbol but thoese are not something that will help u with fighting. i just dont think var or dbol or adrol are the best choises for a fighter . i feel more natural with test prop. i like halo i like it alot but thats a diferent animal
 tbol i think its even a better choise than var but it wouldnt be my first one ether  
and halo well u gotta know what u getting into with it  but ilove that bitch


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 29, 2011)

I fought competitively for a little bit when I was pre-med, and I found that with halo/test susp I felt the absolute best. But that's just my personall opinion. And as for the anavar, I really don 't care too much for it, so the info im giving is mostly theoretical.


----------



## Klutch (Jul 30, 2011)

What about clomid does that mess up cardio? Or not effect it?


----------



## sulli174 (Jul 30, 2011)

im pretty sure eq is good for cardio because of the red blood cell increase.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 30, 2011)

Epo (not really aas, but PED) would be up there as a good choice for cardio endurance, EQ as well - like bjjallseeneye said as long as you arent being tested soon, tbol didnt bring my endurance down any really but i dont fight competitively - was doing some mat-work for jiu-jitsu with a client at the time and was fine for a workout, cardio, and a couple hours of mat work at least


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope someone answers this and hope you all don't mind hijacking,
How does Tbol affect libido


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 31, 2011)

I personally didnt notice any libido increase/decrease in libido with tbol. And that didnt surprise me due to the fact that tbol won't pose any dramatic changes in libido/mass/sides/etc.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jul 31, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> I hope someone answers this and hope you all don't mind hijacking,
> How does Tbol affect libido




i noticed no difference


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Jul 31, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> i noticed no difference


^^^^^^


----------



## Ocelot (Jul 31, 2011)

squigader said:


> Nah, dbol was invented in the USA for American Olympic athletes.
> Tbol was invented by Jenapharm, in East Germany.
> It worked wonders for the East German Olympic teams, and it doesn't really have any bloat really associated with it, so it looks like it'd be a good choice for cardio/running.
> Winstrol seems to be the AAS of choice among runners though.



How will Dbol effect my speed on the court?


----------



## prop01 (Jul 31, 2011)

sulli174 said:


> im pretty sure eq is good for cardio because of the red blood cell increase.


 
EQ is known to increase stamina .


----------



## Ocelot (Jul 31, 2011)

Ocelot said:


> How will Dbol effect my speed on the court?



Let me rephrase the question. Will the Test/Deca cycle I'm running in Sept hinder my performance when playing basketball (city league). Can I control the Dbol bloat if I add it on? If so is there any way to keep the bloat down other than the arimidex and diuretics I have?


----------



## hypno (Jul 31, 2011)

Gas Bus (Actovegin) is very good for endurance as is EPO but GB not as dangerous. I am going with EQ and Test Prop Winny Tablets and maybe Primo Depot for strength, speed and endurance. Lower BF % at end of cycle will not be a bad side effect as well. 

I have thought about the EPO but if I can get good enough gains from these and/or the Gas Bus I will be quite happy to leave that stuff alone.


----------



## kbh007 (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought I had heard a few times that tbol was helpful to boxers to increase their endurance and breathing... don't quote me on that though


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 1, 2011)

^^^^you're thinking of anavar


----------

